# Wheat Bran...



## CookinBlondie (Jan 30, 2005)

Recently, my mom went to an amish store, and bought a one pound bag of wheat bran.  Wheat bran is said to be very healthy, and is why my mom bought it.  The problem is, we don't know what to use it for. :roll:  So, my question for you is..............what are some good uses and recipes for wheat bran?

We also bought a big bag of wheat flour, and were wondering what you use it for.  Thanks in advance.

_†CookinBlondie†_


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Jan 30, 2005)

muffins?


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jan 30, 2005)

Sounds like bread to me!

When I make bread .... it's 4 cups bread flour and 3-cups wheat. Guess you could sub 1/4 cup wheat flour for wheat bran without a problem?


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 30, 2005)

CB if there are no recipes on the package, call or go back to the store where you bought it and ask them for help.  Or google amish or wheat bran recipes.  There also is a great cookbook available called Amazing Grains and it is awesome with information on all grains and their nutritional values including recipes.  It is under $20 so certainly affordable.  It might even be on a web site.


----------



## AllenOK (Jan 30, 2005)

I have several muffin recipes that call for wheat bran.  Would you like me to post them?


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 30, 2005)

I posted a muffin recipe that I have made under the bread topic.  I got the recipe from Bob's Red Mill.  

Here is the internet address

http://www.bobsredmill.com/recipe/ingredient.php?pid=403

They have several other recipes using bran and whole wheat flour.

SC


----------

